

How It’s Made Series: Beats by Dre - snake117
https://medium.com/bolt-blog/how-it-s-made-series-beats-by-dre-154aae384b36

======
simplexion
Read the comments before posting. This is a tear down of fakes.

~~~
brownbat
Not that it made any difference:

[https://medium.com/bolt-blog/how-it-s-made-series-yup-our-
be...](https://medium.com/bolt-blog/how-it-s-made-series-yup-our-beats-were-
counterfeit-but-they-cost-about-the-same-to-make-as-the-364cc6808d18)

"Overall the genuine & counterfeit Beats are nearly identical."

